# "Lace and Fineness, Beauty and Elegance"



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

For beautiful clothes, shoes, jewelry and accoutrements. Or not even necessarily beautiful. Just whatever catches my/your eye.

This one reminds me of [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION].


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Steampunk shoes.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Apr 8, 2014)

The X-15, brutally powerful and so elegant she made it to the edge of space....


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Beauty's where you find it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2014)

Few things are finer than a well put together animal.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Few things are finer than a well put together animal.



Agreed. Clydesdales have always had a place in my heart.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Holy, look at the coat on this sweetheart!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Few things are finer than a well put together animal.
> ...



Clydes are one thing, I have fallen in love with Gypsy Vanners and am determined to own one in the future.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Holy, look at the coat on this sweetheart!



Holy cow, look at the legs!  Clydesdales go to 17 hands.  Vanners, 14-15.5.  I like a horse I can mount without assistance.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Oh thank you!! I couldn't remember the Gypsy Vanner name, lol! All I could search on was "snowflake horse."


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Check out this link, GW.

22 Gypsy Vanners Being All Gorgeous « HORSE NATION


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Keep the ring, I'll take the dog thank you very much.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Any questions why I think they are all grace and elegance?
Those feathers are a problem, though.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>



OK, I'm a complete idiot when it comes to historic costumes...I loved "The Tudors" for the costumes.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>



Nice...very nice.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



My mom made me a gown like that. Two, actually. So beautiful. I'm going to do some digging, see if I can find anything that resembles them.

The one I remember most had puffy sleeves down past the elbow, and then narrow to the wrist. It really was exquisite. I can't believe I somehow let it fall by the wayside as the years passed.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Some things I see and there's just a small window of time when they are 'age appropriate.' Youth plays a big part in beauty. When they say "youth is wasted on the young," they're right. The worst of it is, most young women aren't aware of just how beautiful they are. Then they get older and think wow. I had NO IDEA.

What a waste.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



That is the truth!!


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Beauty's where you find it.



My mantra.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Holy, look at the coat on this sweetheart!
> ...



No such horse exists for me.

*Was gonna say "I haz a short," but then I took it electrically, and now I can't stop laughing. Phone better not ring.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Beauty's where you find it.
> ...



It's a good one. That's why when people say "Oh, he's ugly" I think if nobody else, his momma likely disagrees. 

Now I need to know who said "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."

H. G. Wells? Really!? Wow. That was NOT at the top of my list of possibilities.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I am not as young and limber as I once was.  If I were riding regularly, I might not be as concerned.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow. Seriously - just wow.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

I love Christina Hendricks (Joan, Mad Men).


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2014)

You will never top Sophia Loren...Never.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> You will never top Sophia Loren...Never.



Prove it!

Kidding. She was exquisite. But I was just looking around a bit. I think Elizabeth Taylor was pretty jaw-dropping as well.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Even in black and white. This is one of my favorite pictures of Sophia Loren.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2014)

OK, Elizabeth Taylor was good.  But SL still gets my vote, age factored.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay, these guys just made me all misty.

24 Grooms Blown Away By Their Beautiful Brides


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Okay, these guys just made me all misty.
> 
> 24 Grooms Blown Away By Their Beautiful Brides



_That_ was epic!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, these guys just made me all misty.
> ...



Wasn't it?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



So much to be said for what is not revealed...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2014)

OK, now you're scaring me with all those wedding gowns...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> OK, now you're scaring me with all those wedding gowns...



Or just gowns.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Shakira and the never-ending legs.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Squee!!! She is ADORABLE.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Emmy Rossum, one of my favorite young actresses, and incredibly talented songstress as well.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

I love this look.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Apr 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Steampunk shoes.



WANT!!!

I could rock those shoes.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Grandma said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Steampunk shoes.
> ...



Those shoes made me understand mad shoe love. I was like Helen Keller, signing 'water.' Before that, I had no idea.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome thread!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Awesome thread!



Thank you! I am really enjoying it.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Kate Middleton


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

One of Christine's gowns, Phantom of the Opera (2004).


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Pink.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 9, 2014)

Called the most beautiful horse in the world -











Most Beautiful Horse in the World Image
I've also seen a You Tube video of him. 


The 20 most beautiful horses in the world 
20 Most Beautiful Horses in the World


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Rare purple diamond. If true, they've over-adorned it.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

A magnificent Victorian emerald and diamond necklace, previously owned by the Habsburg imperial family of Austria, circa 1850, comprising four flowers, each set with square-cut emerald to the centre of a cluster surround of old brilliant-cut and rose-cut diamond-set leaves, the diamonds estimated to weigh a total of 40 carats, all set in silver to a gold mount.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Called the most beautiful horse in the world -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION] - I was hoping for "Hi, this is Dave. He's a [breed] from [state]. He is [age] years old, and we love him madly. Next, let's meet Ron."

I think I see a future horse-lover.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

My favorite color, in 'quirky' form.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

The above picture as well as this one is apparently referred to as an anarkali.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Uh-oh, I'm caught in a trap.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

Want!!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)

Rubin Singer, 2014


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Stevie Nicks-ish


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

That it is. And here she is - I had that skirt.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay, completely not related to fashion; but definitely caught my eye!








> Native American dancer Annawon Weedon, from Massachusetts, of Pequot, Narraganset and Mashpee Wampanoag tribes.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)

Ooh!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

Armani


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

Jealous of some of these heads of hair ...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

Breathtaking.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

Harry Winston, of course.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow. Just - wow.








> A collection of bracelets/wrist cuffs from pinkabsinthe (sadly, none of these are available. her cuffs sell out fast >


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Few things are finer than a well put together animal.



 [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] - I found another.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

Exquisite.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

The Seven Emeralds Tiara: Made in 1958 by Harry Winston of 294 pink, yellow, and colorless diamonds and seven cabochon emeralds set in platinum. Provenance: 1. Empress Farah Pahlavi of Iran; for the occasion of her 1958 marriage to Shah Mohammad Reza Pahlavi of Iran. 2. The National Treasury of Iran; ownership of the Iranian Imperial Jewels reverted to the state of Iran after the 1979 revolution and can still be viewed by the public at the Museum of The Treasury of National Iranian Jewels.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

And as worn;


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Few things are finer than a well put together animal.
> ...



What a beauty, BD.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Sometimes it's hard not to mock these guys. "I was walking through the ladies, and a mini-chandelier fell on my head!"


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

pendant 1905 art nouveau


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)




----------

